# Pompano Beach stays (Ft Lauderdale area)- Dec, Jan, Feb dates... CHEAP!



## vacationhopeful (Dec 17, 2015)

Many great weeks still available ...

thread was getting confusing ... cleaned it up ...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 18, 2015)

Look these over ... PM or text (856) 217 1019


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 18, 2015)

Linda sent pm and a text


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 18, 2015)

cleaning up thread ..


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 18, 2015)

Housekeeping this thread ... just trying to make it easier to follow.

These are great deals ... beach, sun, heated pools and quiet.   

See below....


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 18, 2015)

..just housekeeping thread ...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 19, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Okay ... these are GREAT weeks and resorts. *PM ONLY *... below are suggested prices ... but offers considered ...
> 
> Questions ... please private message me ...



Weeks available ... look at NEW posts at bottom of thread. Thank you!


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 19, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Look over the still available weeks ... reduced the Christmas Wyndham Royal Vista 1bedroom unit.


oh gee i should have waited.:ignore:


----------



## kembjkk (Dec 19, 2015)

Is there any availability left?  Thanks.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 19, 2015)

Are these each for a full week?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 19, 2015)

*Yes, the ones NOT rented are listed in thread #12.*

These are for 7 nights ... still some great resorts and dates available.

Please PM if interested or email me ... trying to keep this thread on topic as to available weeks left ...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 20, 2015)

*Still AVAILABLE Weeks *....
4) Wyndham Royal Vista .. Pompano .. *Dec 25 1bdr *$275 

5) Wyndham Santa Barbara .. Pompano .. *Dec 25 ST *$225

9) Wyndham Sea Gardens/NOV .. Pompano ..* Jan 1-8 ST *Unit 112 $700 ... *OCEANFRONT*/on Beach 

*NEW WEEKS*:

11) Wyndham Santa Barbara,* Sat Jan 2-9 1 BEDROOM *$700

12) Wyndham Palm Aire, *Sun Jan 3-10 2 BDR *Deluxe $700

Will consider offers ...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 20, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> *Still AVAILABLE Weeks *....
> 4) Wyndham Royal Vista .. Pompano .. *Dec 25 1bdr *$275
> 
> 5) Wyndham Santa Barbara .. Pompano .. *Dec 25 ST *$225
> ...



Working through these units ... still some really good bargains ... esp for checkin on Dec 25 in Pompano. 

PM for more info or YOUR OFFER!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 20, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> *Still AVAILABLE Weeks *....
> 4) Wyndham Royal Vista .. Pompano .. *Dec 25 1bdr *$275
> 
> 5) Wyndham Santa Barbara .. Pompano .. *Dec 25 ST *$225
> ...




#11 and #12 ... NEW and better!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 21, 2015)

Still have a few great weeks left ...

PM please ...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 21, 2015)

Santa Barbara Jan 2nd NOW full 1 bedroom!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 21, 2015)

*Still AVAILABLE Weeks *....

9) Wyndham Sea Gardens/NOV .. Pompano ..* Jan 1-8 ST *Unit 112 $700 ... *OCEANFRONT*/on Beach 

11) Wyndham Santa Barbara,* Sat Jan 2-9 1 BEDROOM *$700

12) Wyndham Palm Aire, *Sun Jan 3-10 2 BDR *Deluxe $700


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 21, 2015)

waiting on GC and confirmation, got it, looking forward to this week


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 22, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> waiting on GC and confirmation, got it, looking forward to this week



Done ... and delivered.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 22, 2015)

*Still AVAILABLE Weeks *....

9) Wyndham Sea Gardens/NOV .. Pompano ..* Jan 1-8 ST *Unit 112 $700 ... *OCEANFRONT*/on Beach 

11) Wyndham Santa Barbara,* Sat Jan 2-9 1 BEDROOM *$700

12) Wyndham Palm Aire, *Sun Jan 3-10 2 BDR *Deluxe $700


These are still available ...


----------

